# Master bedroom celery green



## Shellyespo (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey I just painted my master bedroom a very light green, it is called celery green if that helps, and now I have no idea what colors to put in the room with it, What color bedding should I look for?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Depends on what color scheme you want. You might want to look at a color wheel for some ideas. Split compliments are the colors just to either side of the complimentary color directly across from the color you have on the color wheel and are usually safe bets. Analagous colors are those colors close to the color on the color wheel. Can be either boring or calming in a bedroom situation. Triadic colors would include the other complimentary colors---violet and orange (tints, shades and so forth possibilities too). You might see if www.colourlovers.com inspires anything you like. I use Color Impact from www.tigercolor.com in my work. You can try it free for 30 days I think.

Another thing that can be helpful is to do a color blend with some noise added. Just for fun I guessed at your celery color and blended it to its red violet split compliment. Just remember a little can go a long way when using complimentary or split complimentary colors. Might just need a simple bedspread and some pillows, for example.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

There's a lot of variation in what is considered celery green.

Crisp white trim usually sets off celery green very nicely.

Deep, rich wood tones also accent it nicely.

Is this the shade of celery green you're talking about?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Here are two color consulting projects I did for clients some time ago. I am not suggesting either green is a celery green but one image shows the use of the two split compliments to the green with one in the ceiling color and a strong but limited accent in the cushions for the other. Client provided a fabric sample as the original starting point and I grabbed pixels from it to get started. The other image was a triadic color scheme of green, orange and violet used to flow color from reception area to hallway to offices for a family law office specializing in warm and fuzzy adoptions more so than gruesome divorces. 

The pictures are stock from the Benjamin Moore color visualization program. You can enter and mask your own if you want to play with such tools.


----------



## dytecture (Sep 30, 2011)

Agree ! simple dark brown and white theme would keep your bedroom light and modern with the celery green wall color


----------

